
Ask HN: How to return to the old gmail? - ttty
The new gmail is too slow and ugly. I don&#x27;t want to get used to it just now, nor anytime soon as I need to work.<p>Anyway to get back to the old gmail interface?<p>Under the gear I don&#x27;t have the button to return to the old gmail.<p>thanks
======
394549
The old Gmail is dead. Slow and ugly are the future. If you want something
clean and fast, you're going to have to switch to something else. That's the
magic of SaaS.

I've noticed the "return to the old interface" option is gone too, but it was
never likely to be a permanent option, and I'm not surprised it was removed.

------
chintan
[https://mail.google.com/mail/u/0/](https://mail.google.com/mail/u/0/)

=>

[https://mail.google.com/mail/h/0/](https://mail.google.com/mail/h/0/)

~~~
ttty
Works, but goes to the html one, which is way too bad for me as well haha

------
walidmujahid
"Google has transitioned Gmail accounts to the updated version that it
released last spring, and is now removing the option to go back to the
“classic Gmail.” (The stripped-down HTML view is still available for some
browsers but lacks many features)."

Source:
[https://www.nytimes.com/2018/07/13/technology/personaltech/g...](https://www.nytimes.com/2018/07/13/technology/personaltech/go-
back-to-old-gmail.html)

------
ivraatiems
If you or your organization uses Google Apps, then for now you aren't yet
forced to switch. At least that's been my experience. I'm not sure whether the
rollout just hasn't made it to my domain yet, or an actual setting is
controlling it.

